# New Cavapoo puppy only wants to sleep with me at night!



## NatashaZahra786 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi all! 

I have a beautiful new cavapoo pup called Teddy, we picked him up three days ago at 8 weeks old.
We are extremely vigilant and always have our eye on him because he is our first pup and we want to make sure he is okay.
The only thing is that he cannot be put in his crate at night without whining and crying for soooooo long, he starts pawing at the door and I have just ignored it because I have read that is what is best to do.
But then... I let him out to relieve himself at intervals and he won't go back into his crate or back to sleep, I have taken to sleeping on the sofa downstairs because I want to make sure I wake up at intervals to allow him to go outside to the toilet. When he comes in he just wants to sleep on me and not even on his day bed (as he will just cry and cry in the crate). I am so exhausted and just need any advice on what to do. Do I put treats in the crate and then go upstairs? For the first few weeks I will be sleeping at 2.30am so ensure he has two 3 hour toilet breaks after he has fallen asleep at 9.30, then my brother takes over from 5.30am.

Anyone have any solid advice on this or if this happened to them too? 

Thankyou so much from a very frazzled mum! 

Natasha


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Remember he has just been separated from mum and littermates so he will be feeling alone and scared. His crate is not the happy place you would like it to be. Leaving him to cry has meant he has become anxious about it. The advice to leave puppies to cry it out is now considered quite old school and most people now recommend that you do comfort your puppy so he becomes more confident, knowing there is nothing to be afraid about.

I suggest allowing him to sleep on his bed, with you right next to him - either in your room or his. You can train him to settle, and put a hand down to reassure him. If he hasn't got distressed in the crate, it may be easier to settle him in his bed. This video (btw Kikopup has many good videos on YouTube) shows how.






Once he is settled at nights you can gradually start moving him to where you want him to sleep, or moving yourself away - but in baby steps.

If you want to persevere with the crate, this guide by Emma Judson who is a behaviourist specialising in separation anxiety is very good.

https://m.facebook.com/notes/dog-tr...e-force-free-crate-trained-do/998780573470833

Alternatively you could try a pen to give him a little more space but still with some containment for safety.


----------



## NatashaZahra786 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thankyou for the tips. I am going to watch the video now. I didn't realise it was an 'old school' mentality... I was just going along with it! So it is good to have that advice because hearing him cry is really upsetting.


----------

